# Tohatsu Beluga White - anyone have a paint code?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

This is what the google machine told me for a rattle can: 99998D101

Try emailing them.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Anyone know the Suzuki white code ?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> This is what the google machine told me for a rattle can: 99998D101
> 
> Try emailing them.


That is the part number for the spray can at Boats.net, not the paint code. I am pretty handy with The Google and have came up short. I have my shop here checking as well, but so far, no luck.

And that spray can seems to be out of stock everywhere, so I can't get one to match it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

coconutgroves said:


> That is the part number for the spray can at Boats.net, not the paint code. I am pretty handy with The Google and have came up short. I have my shop here checking as well, but so far, no luck.
> 
> And that spray can seems to be out of stock everywhere, so I can't get one to match it.


Try this

FIND OUT MODEL YEAR | CONTACT US | TOHATSU North America


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’ve corresponded with them via the link Ducknut mentioned regarding a NMEA question. They responded within 24-hours.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Not exactly what I am looking for, but might be helpful:

Moeller engine paint - note, newer models are not listed:





Engine Specific Paint | Moeller Marine







www.moellermarine.com





Suzuki paint codes - although I am not sure if these codes translate to powder coating like I need:


Suzuki Outboard Touch-Up Paints


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I was able to find the Tohatsu white paint and guess what? It is matterhorn white. Couldn't believe it - but there is another paint code as well:

Manufacturer: Awlgrip
Color: Matterhorn White
Part #: g8003

The Munsell code to source the paint aftermarket: 7.5PB9/2

I'll report back how this comes out.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

coconutgroves said:


> I was able to find the Tohatsu white paint and guess what? It is matterhorn white. Couldn't believe it - but there is another paint code as well:
> 
> Manufacturer: Awlgrip
> Color: Matterhorn White
> ...


Thanks for the follow up with the numbers - great resource.


----------

